# Steel Rack/ Stand/ Shelf - Where can I find them cheap?



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

I need to mount two 10G and possibly another few later (max 4). Was looking at something like this:









Where can I find that cheap? Need it to be sturdy while remaining compact. Something which can house two 10G side by side at the top and another two at the bottom.

Don't want to spend 100$ on this so looking for suggestions.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

The best thing I can suggest for you is this one for $89.97 at Home Depot.

It has a 4000lb load capacity. But don't go too crazy loading up all the shelves with tanks.

The actual shelving also looked a lot thicker and more sturdy than a lot of the others for the same or more.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....-steel-shelving-unit-in-black.1000674333.html


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Nebthet78 said:


> The best thing I can suggest for you is this one for $89.97 at Home Depot.
> 
> It has a 4000lb load capacity. But don't go too crazy loading up all the shelves with tanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Looks interesting. Little expensive since with taxes its almost 100. But surely I'll take a look.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shelving*

kijjii &#8230; u can often find them in the 40 dollar range if u are patient &#8230;.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Isn't there a shop or something where I can go and get it assembled? I don't need 5 slab arrangement. Two are enough for my purpose.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

thezenmaestro said:


> I need to mount two 10G and possibly another few later (max 4). Was looking at something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just built a custom stand to hold three 10 gallon tanks. Had to go custom as it had to fit in a small space. Went to Rack King, in North York, and bought metal shelving legs at $1.00 per foot. I bought these units as the holes are pre drilled, so you know the spacing is exact. I think they come in 8 foot lengths. Make sure you measure TWICE. After I cut the legs to size, I cut the shelves, four pieces, two sides, one front, one back, and then a piece of painted 3/4 inch plywood. Good luck.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

martelvis said:


> I just built a custom stand to hold three 10 gallon tanks. Had to go custom as it had to fit in a small space. Went to Rack King, in North York, and bought metal shelving legs at $1.00 per foot. I bought these units as the holes are pre drilled, so you know the spacing is exact. I think they come in 8 foot lengths. Make sure you measure TWICE. After I cut the legs to size, I cut the shelves, four pieces, two sides, one front, one back, and then a piece of painted 3/4 inch plywood. Good luck.


Is there a pic that you can share? How did you end up spending? I really prefer going the custom way and pretty much what you did is what I intend to do.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Finally I purchased one from Costco. Was a 5 level thing. Split it up into two. Gave one to wife to manage the storage and kept three for myself.

Another step towarda a mini shrimp farm. Now to find few 10G tanks for cheap. Have one and need that count to increase by 4.


----------

